# [Wet Thumb Forum]-White Paint or Aluminum



## Lazaro (Jul 22, 2004)

Being a colledge student with a limited budget. I'm making a DIY hood. I was wondering what's a better reflector, white paint or aluminum.

Thanks guys in advance.


----------



## imported_bellisb925 (Jul 2, 2004)

Definitely aluminum. You can get some polishing agent from home depot that will make it look like a mirror. If you are in N. California, there is a place that sells a 2ft square piece for @ 10$ already polished.


----------



## imported_baj (Aug 5, 2004)

bellisb925, do you know what the polishing agent is specifically, a name or a description? I would like to consider replacing the mylar reflector I rigged up with polished aluminium.thanks.


----------



## Lazaro (Jul 22, 2004)

Wow that's cool. I guess going further, how can you make the aluminum applied smoothly? I keep getting it crincled up or does that matter.


----------



## imported_bellisb925 (Jul 2, 2004)

I will have to get back to you on the polishing stuff. My friend did it for his DIY hood on his reef tank. I know there is three steps of polishes and it takes a lot of elbow grease or a powerful drill with buffer.


----------



## imported_bellisb925 (Jul 2, 2004)

It is called Mothers aluminum polish. It is a one step polish that is best applied with a vibrating sander with cloth. It seems that it is mostly available through auto stores.

Lazaro, are you talking about tin foil? What I am talking about is an actual sheet of aluminum around 1/32 of an inch thick. You can buy it at home depot. I think the call it aluminum roof flashing.


----------



## imported_29gallonsteve (Jun 26, 2003)

I just recently tested Mother's polish (bought from Pep-boys auto store) on a piece of aluminum flashing (home depot). I used a Dremel tool with one of the polishing pads...brought a brushed aluminum finish to a polished reflector surface in a a matter of 10 minutes for a 4x6 piece of metal. It was mirror-like! I could have shaved and brushed my hair (not that there is much left of that) in the reflection I got with this polished aluminum... 

Since I had the dremel and Mothers is only a couple of bucks...(aluminum being 7.00 for a 14x120" sheet)...

Cheapola...!!!

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## imported_baj (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi-Ho, off to Home Depot i go.......


----------



## Lazaro (Jul 22, 2004)

Okay this opened up a can of worms. =) Is there a web sight that shows how to install thick aluminum to your hood via glue or screws?


----------



## imported_bellisb925 (Jul 2, 2004)

It is not that thick Lazaro. You can bend it pretty easily by hand. As far at attaching it, I am sure you could use some small wood screws. You could possibly check outahsupply for any tips on that sort of thing.


----------



## imported_29gallonsteve (Jun 26, 2003)

Stainless wood screws are what I used to install to the wood canopy. 

If you are referring to the plastic hood, I used sockets that had a metal "hook" piece. I used a bracket and the existing "screw holes" that are in the hood (after you remove the white guts and reflector). Just used the screws that fit in those holes originally...

Thanks,
Steve


----------

